
The same high-speed user-space network driver written in different languages - MrXOR
https://github.com/ixy-languages/ixy-languages
======
mpweiher
dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18788069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18788069)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

